# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Depressie: lichttherapie en aangepaste voeding helpen tegen winterdepressie

## FRANCOIS580

Tijdens de korte, donkere en koude winterdagen slaagt ze meedogenloos toe en maakt steeds meer slachtoffers. Een winterdepressie, winterdip of winterblues komt veel meer voor dan je wel denkt. Zo’n depressie zorgt er voor dat we uitgeput, futloos en zonder veel enthousiasme het voorjaar tegemoet gaan. Iedereen tracht nochtans naar de lente, zijn langere dagen met extra licht. En het is hier precies dat het schoentje knelt. Gebrek aan zonlicht is veruit de belangrijkste oorzaak van een winterdepressie. Wat is zo’n winterse depressie nu precies en wat kunnen we er zelf aan doen om zo’n winterdip te voorkomen? 

De eerste weken van het jaar verlopen meestal bijzonder eentonig. Het feestgewoel ligt definitief achter ons en alles valt weer in zijn normale plooi. Dat zou moeten, maar de meesten van ons hebben het dan erg moeilijk om hun ritme terug te vinden. Daarbovenop krijgen we in die periode weinig of geen zon te zien. Dat zorgt bij velen voor een bijzonder bedrukte en sombere stemming die zowel bij jong als oud toeslaat en slechts moeizaam te overwinnen is.

*Symptomen voorjaarsmoeheid* 
Ben je neerslachtig, erg prikkelbaar, kamp je met een gebrek aan energie, geraak je moeilijk in slaap en heb je geregeld te maken met slaapstoornissen? Ben je vlug vermoeidheid, en vertoon je depressief gedrag? Dan is de kans zeer groot dat jij als zovelen te kampen hebt met een winterdepressie. Als gevolg van zo’n winterdip heb je het bijzonder moeilijk om je te concentreren. Een winterdepressie is niet alleen nadelig voor je geestelijke gezondheid, ze is ook slecht voor je gewicht. De meeste patiënten die lijden aan zo’n winterdepressie zoeken hun heil immers in allerlei zoetigheden en in voedsel dat rijk is aan koolhydraten.

*Zonlicht en gelukshormoon* 
Gebrek aan beweging en zonlicht, zijn de twee belangrijkste oorzaken van zo’n winterdepressie. Je lichaam zet zonlicht om in de levensnoodzakelijke vitamine D, nodig voor stevige botten en extra weerstand. Omdat de zon in deze periode van het jaar weinig of niet actief is zijn we vatbaarder voor spier- en gewrichtspijn, verkoudheden, griep en oververmoeidheid. Het zonlicht zorgt echter lang niet alleen voor ons lichamelijk welzijn. Ze zorgt ook voor de aanmaak van het gelukshormoon serotonine en voor de afscheiding van melatonine, het slaaphormoon.

*Vrouwen en jongeren* 
Jaarlijks worden meer dan zeshonderdduizend landgenoten getroffen door een winterdepressie. Onder hen opvallend meer vrouwen dan mannen. Uit de resultaten van recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt dat niet alleen vrouwen maar ook jongeren veel gevoeliger zijn voor zo’n winterdepressie dan mannen. Zij reageren ook veel gevoeliger op allerlei weersveranderingen, en hebben het veel lastiger om zich aan onze seizoenswisselingen aan te passen. Van pakweg begin oktober tot eind maart zijn ze niet alleen erg prikkelbaar, ze kampen ook met sombere gevoelens, concentratieproblemen een een laag libido. Ook vermoeidheid is een veel voorkomende klacht als gevolg van een tekort aan zonlicht en aan het slaaphormoon melatonine. Het tekort aan zonlicht zorgt niet alleen voor een gebrek aan vitamine D maar ook voor een tekort aan vitaminen A en C, vandaar ons gebrek aan energie.

*Zonlicht nabootsen met lichttherapie* 
Met lichttherapie waarmee het zonlicht kunstmatig wordt nagebootst, is er tegen zo’n winterdepressie veel te doen. De laatste jaren werden de lampen met nagebootst zonlicht bijzonder populair. En nu komt daar een speciaal ontworpen.../...

Lees verder...

----------

